# Need help traveling throughout Italy



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

I need a little help. I have been all over the internet trying to find the best way to travel from Rome to Palermo and then back to Rome. 

I looked into a few airlines for the quick way but it seems that tickets are about $80 each way but most airlines only allow 1 bag and charge $100 there after. I'm traveling from the US so I have 2 bags and a carry-on. 

Then I looked into the train but it just seems so expensive like several hundreds of dollars. I am not sure I am even looking at the correct thing. 

I also wanted to be able to take the Train around Rome when I'm there for awhile and then Palermo and not sure where to look. 

Any help is greatly appreciated. This is my first time traveling to Italy.


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

I think these days most fly.

Ryanair has a couple of new passenger classes that include checked bags. So you get one main carry on. One small carry on. One checked bag. It's more expensive then the base rate but on sale Ryanair is pretty low priced. Sign up with the website and get sale notices.

Train around Rome? You might want to explain that. Where do you want to go?


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

I would look at what Nick has said. I don't think you will find $80 is expensive for any means of transport. Train or plane, both have their problems if you are going to Rome, then Palermo, not so bad if flying in to Rome (which airport?) and then on to Palermo. Have a look at this Seat61 site link for rail, it might help, I had a quick look using their search for a few days hence and it came out with €40 seat (which I assume is one way), but it's over 11 hours... ! It must be the dates you want to go that give the expensive air fare as a quick look at RyanAir here is showing around €20 each way, exc baggage - baggage with them is expensive. Here is another useful RomeToRio site link for ideas on transport.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

Roma to Palermo by train for as little as €50 and as much as €105 or thereabouts. It will cost more if you do not buy tickets several days in advance (you can purchase online). Note that the trip by train takes 10 - 12 hours...

Try this link: https://www.lefrecce.it/B2CWeb/search.do?parameter=searchOutputViewer&cFID=bV9CZ86E4DBK

If it doesn't work as intended, try this one instead: Trenitalia - Homepage English - Trenitalia

Presuming you fly into Leonardo DaVinci Airport (Fiumcino), you can take the "Leonardo Express" shuttle train from the airport to the main Rome train station - "Roma Termini". The cost was around €8 the last time I did that a few years ago. If you prefer, there are also buses that run the same route every 30 minutes or so.

When you travel by train, please make certain that your luggage is always in sight and do your best not to fall asleep, especially in a nearly-empty rail car.


----------



## accbgb (Sep 23, 2009)

PS: Those were one-way fairs that I quoted above. Double them (approximately) for round trip.


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

CCorrao said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need a little help. I have been all over the internet trying to find the best way to travel from Rome to Palermo and then back to Rome.
> 
> ...


Hi, Daft question but have you tried Ryanair? I flew palermo to pisa a couple of years back for €29. $80 seems very high for that journey. Easyjet would be the other possibility I think.

I would always fly! Train sounds like a nice idea until you do it. It will be quite long, arduous and expensive I would guess.

How long are you planning on staying in Palermo? When will you be over?

Kenzo


----------



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

NickZ said:


> I think these days most fly.
> 
> Ryanair has a couple of new passenger classes that include checked bags. So you get one main carry on. One small carry on. One checked bag. It's more expensive then the base rate but on sale Ryanair is pretty low priced. Sign up with the website and get sale notices.
> 
> Train around Rome? You might want to explain that. Where do you want to go?


Thank you so much, I'm traveling by myself so I guess I feel a little overwhelmed.


----------



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

accbgb said:


> Roma to Palermo by train for as little as €50 and as much as €105 or thereabouts. It will cost more if you do not buy tickets several days in advance (you can purchase online). Note that the trip by train takes 10 - 12 hours...
> 
> Try this link: https://www.lefrecce.it/B2CWeb/search.do?parameter=searchOutputViewer&cFID=bV9CZ86E4DBK
> 
> ...


Thank you so much, I am going to check them out.


----------



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

GeordieBorn said:


> I would look at what Nick has said. I don't think you will find $80 is expensive for any means of transport. Train or plane, both have their problems if you are going to Rome, then Palermo, not so bad if flying in to Rome (which airport?) and then on to Palermo. Have a look at this Seat61 site link for rail, it might help, I had a quick look using their search for a few days hence and it came out with €40 seat (which I assume is one way), but it's over 11 hours... ! It must be the dates you want to go that give the expensive air fare as a quick look at RyanAir here is showing around €20 each way, exc baggage - baggage with them is expensive. Here is another useful RomeToRio site link for ideas on transport.


Thank you for that info. I am flying into FCO then staying in Rome for a little while then I am going to Palermo to stay for a week. Then back to FCO where I fly back out to the states.


----------



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

CCorrao said:


> Thank you for that info. I am flying into FCO then staying in Rome for a little while then I am going to Palermo to stay for a week. Then back to FCO where I fly back out to the states.


WOW, that website was so helpful. Thank you!


----------



## JLeeB (Jan 30, 2017)

CCorrao said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> I need a little help. I have been all over the internet trying to find the best way to travel from Rome to Palermo and then back to Rome.
> 
> ...


Hi
I think everyone else has given you the info for traveling within Italy via trains and planes. I would just like to make a suggestion as you said you are bringing two bags and a carry on which is a lot of luggage to drag around for what appears to be only a couple of weeks. Trust me when traveling around by yourself you do not want to have all of that luggage. I learned a long time ago as I have traveled a lot on this planet that even for a month long trip an airline regulation carry on bag is all you need! Not to mention that you dont have to wait at the carousel for your luggage but will be first through customs while everyone else is still waiting for their bags. I always wear a nice leather jacket that can go with jeans or nice slacks. All you need is one nice pair of slacks, wear a pair of jeans, a few tops you can wash out overnight, one dressy top to go out in, one additional pair of jeans, and wear comfortable shoes preferably slip ons which is a lot easier than something that ties when you go through security. And one nice pair of extra shoes for going out. Make sure the colors are all coordinated and voila, it all fits in one carry on bag. Also in subway stations, train stations etc there are always stairs and not necessarily elevators so you may be lugging all of the luggage your self up several flights of stairs. If you decide to take a train anywhere you will also need to take your luggage into the train up two steep stairs to get into the car as the trains here are usually higher than the platform. And of course there might be some guys that will offer to help but they will probably expect some Euros for their help. Italian trains are not noted for a lot of luggage space which is another reason my husband and I both travel with only a carry bag even for major international trips. Saves a lot of hassle! I think you will be surprised at how much you can get in a carry on bag and still be under the weight requirement, just no heavy items like boots, curling irons etc. Hope this helps and happy traveling!


----------



## Arturo.c (Aug 15, 2010)

JLeeB said:


> Trust me when traveling around by yourself you do not want to have all of that luggage. I learned a long time ago as I have traveled a lot on this planet that even for a month long trip an airline regulation carry on bag is all you need! Not to mention that you dont have to wait at the carousel for your luggage but will be first through customs while everyone else is still waiting for their bags.


If luggage is an issue, it could be worth considering renting a car and taking the overnight ferry to Palermo either from Civitavecchia or Naples, rather than traveling by rail or plane...


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

Arturo.c said:


> If luggage is an issue, it could be worth considering renting a car and taking the overnight ferry to Palermo either from Civitavecchia or Naples, rather than traveling by rail or plane...


A good idea in principle but be prepared to put a huge deposit on a credit card and I still strongly advise against driving around Palermo.. especially if this is your first time... Infact the last time I rented a car I was asked if I was going any further south than Naples as it would affect the insurance Not to mention, parking in Palermo... forget it!

Kenzo


----------



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

KenzoXIV said:


> Hi, Daft question but have you tried Ryanair? I flew palermo to pisa a couple of years back for €29. $80 seems very high for that journey. Easyjet would be the other possibility I think.
> 
> I would always fly! Train sounds like a nice idea until you do it. It will be quite long, arduous and expensive I would guess.
> 
> ...


Hello, 

I bought the train with a cabin for 69. One way. I'll be there from the 15 until 23. 

Do you have any recommendations of places to see there?


----------



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

KenzoXIV said:


> A good idea in principle but be prepared to put a huge deposit on a credit card and I still strongly advise against driving around Palermo.. especially if this is your first time... Infact the last time I rented a car I was asked if I was going any further south than Naples as it would affect the insurance Not to mention, parking in Palermo... forget it!
> 
> Kenzo


No I would definitely not drive there, I heard how crazy people drive and the parking is terrible.


----------



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

JLeeB said:


> Hi
> I think everyone else has given you the info for traveling within Italy via trains and planes. I would just like to make a suggestion as you said you are bringing two bags and a carry on which is a lot of luggage to drag around for what appears to be only a couple of weeks. Trust me when traveling around by yourself you do not want to have all of that luggage. I learned a long time ago as I have traveled a lot on this planet that even for a month long trip an airline regulation carry on bag is all you need! Not to mention that you dont have to wait at the carousel for your luggage but will be first through customs while everyone else is still waiting for their bags. I always wear a nice leather jacket that can go with jeans or nice slacks. All you need is one nice pair of slacks, wear a pair of jeans, a few tops you can wash out overnight, one dressy top to go out in, one additional pair of jeans, and wear comfortable shoes preferably slip ons which is a lot easier than something that ties when you go through security. And one nice pair of extra shoes for going out. Make sure the colors are all coordinated and voila, it all fits in one carry on bag. Also in subway stations, train stations etc there are always stairs and not necessarily elevators so you may be lugging all of the luggage your self up several flights of stairs. If you decide to take a train anywhere you will also need to take your luggage into the train up two steep stairs to get into the car as the trains here are usually higher than the platform. And of course there might be some guys that will offer to help but they will probably expect some Euros for their help. Italian trains are not noted for a lot of luggage space which is another reason my husband and I both travel with only a carry bag even for major international trips. Saves a lot of hassle! I think you will be surprised at how much you can get in a carry on bag and still be under the weight requirement, just no heavy items like boots, curling irons etc. Hope this helps and happy traveling!


Hello,

I ended up bringing one duffle bag and a backpack because of all my work stuff. Let's just say I just got here today in Rome and I almost died with all these stairs and my bags on the trains.. wow!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Do you mean at the stations? The trains only have I think three steps. Stations often have elevators but they may be hidden


----------



## GeordieBorn (Jul 15, 2016)

Glad to hear you arrived okay, if a little tired... Really hope you enjoy your visit Look forward to reading all about it!


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

CCorrao said:


> Hello,
> 
> I ended up bringing one duffle bag and a backpack because of all my work stuff. Let's just say I just got here today in Rome and I almost died with all these stairs and my bags on the trains.. wow!


Ah Benvenuti! I hope you are enjoying your stay so far!

I have to be honest (and shame on me for this) I have never really gone to Palermo as a tourist so can't really recommend much to see. I go to do my shopping etc but with the driving situation I normally head to the forum (local mall) and do my shopping and leave again! How long will you be in Palermo for? Did you find a decent B+B?

Kenzo


----------



## KenzoXIV (Nov 13, 2013)

CCorrao said:


> Hello,
> 
> I bought the train with a cabin for 69. One way. I'll be there from the 15 until 23.
> 
> Do you have any recommendations of places to see there?


Ah you have already answered:doh:

Let me know if I can be of any help while you are down here!

Kenzo


----------



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

Thank you! The time difference and the flight wore me out. I went to walk around the Vatican for a while , absolutely beautiful. Then grabbed a slice a pizza and cannoli and came back to my room. Exhausted! 

I'm trying to see what part of Italy I want to move to and I can definitely say not Rome. I want a little slower pace with little towns and to see water or beach.


----------



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

In Palermo I rented a little beautiful apartment on Air BnB for a week. I'll be their15-23.


----------



## CCorrao (Nov 30, 2016)

I meant Termini starts were killing me with my bags and then Ottaviano once I was on the Metro A .


----------

